# Taking a new Huntress, hunting.



## deeker (Sep 11, 2010)

A 27 year old RN who is a good friend of my son's has just started hunting with us.

Talk about a hoot!!!! Red hair and full of fire and energy!!

She got to shoot a mourning dove friday, you would have thought by her yells she had just taken a new world record Mule deer buck!!!

We will be hunting with her over my labs today for forest grouse ( blue's and ruffed grouse) in the Utah mountians.

I hope to have pics....but she is camera shy.

Kevin


----------



## CGC4200 (Sep 11, 2010)

*some of my amigos wives*

One is a RN closer to 47 than 27, she climbed up with her GF in a housed
deer stand a few years ago, they yapped on cell phones all the time they
were there, probably herded deer elsewhere, the GF's husband is a avid
hunter & the the RN's husband shot one deer at 49 and called kin to pick
it up, couldn't take the field dressing.


----------



## deeker (Sep 11, 2010)

This one shot her first ruffed grouse along an old logging road in Payson canyon. She even dressed it.

And she threatened my well um uh...."parts" if I took her pic.

Being a man of fairly ( sometimes ) a sound mind....I used discretion.


----------



## deeker (Sep 12, 2010)

She was with us today when my son shot the 4x4 that were are still tracking this evening...she has been a real good sport about it all!!!

Proud of her....oh, did I say she has long red hair????


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 13, 2010)

A red head and likes to hunt?!! You're hurting me man!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Sep 13, 2010)

deeker said:


> This one shot her first ruffed grouse along an old logging road in Payson canyon. She even dressed it.
> 
> And she threatened my well um uh...."parts" if I took her pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## deeker (Sep 16, 2010)

Frank Boyer said:


> deeker said:
> 
> 
> > This one shot her first ruffed grouse along an old logging road in Payson canyon. She even dressed it.
> ...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 16, 2010)

deeker said:


> This one shot her first ruffed grouse along an old logging road in Payson canyon. She even dressed it.
> 
> And she threatened my well um uh...."parts" if I took her pic.
> 
> *Being a man of fairly ( sometimes ) a sound mind....I used discretion.*





Well, I guess you're not as dumb as I look,then, deek! 



Now get some pictoors!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Sep 17, 2010)

I gotta call shenanigans on this one Deek. Without pictures, it didn't happen. 

We're waiting :love1:


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 17, 2010)

Right a red headed woman with a gun, what in the devil possesed you.


----------



## deeker (Sep 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Right a red headed woman with a gun, what in the devil possesed you.



Now how can I answer this one and not end up nuetered???


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 18, 2010)

hmmmm, dangerous alright, better reply in Welsh.


----------



## deeker (Sep 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> hmmmm, dangerous alright, better reply in Welsh.



What if I am Jewish??? Will Yiddish work???


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 18, 2010)

That would be Hebrew, that I can do, Yiddish is a b astard langauge forced upon the Jews, like Ebonics on ghetto kids, I won't touch either one.


----------

